# Do you wear breeches when riding?



## claireauriga

I wear jodhpurs, not breeches. How should I vote? xD They're very different to jeans or joggers and I imagine pretty different to breeches too!


----------



## upnover

YES! I used to wear jeans/half chaps all the time but my saddle dealer told me that it causes wear on the seat of your saddle that is VERY expensive to replace (and reseating a saddle never brings it back to 100%). It scared me enough to invest in several pairs and the wear on my saddle has been significantly less since! And i HATE riding jeans now. Breeches are so much more comfortable!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o

I've always ridden in breeches and I love them. I've ridden in jeans a few times though. I found them great for bareback, but I also found myself getting much more sweatier when wearing jeans. Also, (I had no halfchaps at the time) the jeans rode up quite a bit, even though they were a snug fit. Breeches are great if your wear high boots because you can slip your feet in easily.


----------



## claireauriga

I have seen, many, many times, signs at trekking centres and riding stables telling people to specifically _not_ wear jeans. The main reason given is that they're going to be very uncomfortable and rub your legs to shreds given that the inside seam lies right along where your thigh will go against the saddle. Before I took up riding, if I had to get on a horse I would wear light joggers. I can imagine those strong seams wearing out the saddle too.

Jodhpurs are dead comfy, until you try crawling on your hands and knees in them. Then the seam down the front leaves a pretty read line from groin to ankle xD But otherwise they're snug, warm, and feel great to wear.


----------



## PoptartShop

I ride in breeches sometimes, yeah.  But mostly just jeans (*unless showing of course*).


----------



## Solon

There wasn't an option for no!

I don't wear breeches when riding, ever.


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Solon - Everytime I try to put a 3rd option in polls, it wont let me.  

Thanks everyone for your opinions!

I get little sores on the insides of my legs and I wear jeans and half-chaps. Its probably from the folds of the jeans, so breeches would probably help that also.


----------



## xNigelx

If I ride in my jeans, it scratches my saddle. So I always ride in breeches, its more comfortable and better for saddle. Plus, you wouldn't play football in jeans, why would I jump in jeans?


----------



## Pinto Pony

I wear a mix of jeans, breeches and joddy's. Usually jeans for trails or if they are already dirty, breeches for showing or lessons, joddy's for the paddock when I don't have pre-dirtied jeans haha.

I try to wear my jeans/joddy's a few times before I wash too to prolong the life of them. Plus I get pretty grubby when I am out with the horses so seems pointless to wear clean pants allll the time. As soon as I put their feet on my knees to pick them out I am dirtied :S

I find breeches and jeans just as comfy, but I wear slim fit stretch denims to ride in. I also think as part of respect for my riding instructors to dress the part if appropriate. ie when I go for jumping and dressage lessons I dress appropriately. Breeches, tight polo shirt, tall boots, helmet, protective vest if needed etc I like to get the most out of my lessons and don't want my instructor to be distracted by loose distracting clothing or to turn up looking like a slob.

I guess I have blabbed here enough...


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

i use breeches in the fall and winter-found some cool clam diggers that have no seam on inside and cover me to the tops of my boots
i sure stick in the saddlebetter with breeches.


----------



## GeminiJumper

I used to ride in jeans all the time but when I got a pair of cotton breeches, I couldn't stop using them they were soooo comfortable!! But on occasion I wear jeans with my half chaps while riding.


----------



## FutureVetGirl

I used to have a pair of black breeches that I wore every time I went to the stables (I went Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Saturdays), but I quickly outgrew them. I never rebought some. Though, I'd like some tan ones for shows in the future (it'd be nice to show in something this spring).

I almost am always wearing jeans anyways... so why not in the saddle too?


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, breeches are comfy. I have to admit!


----------



## FlutingRider

I used to wear jeans and half chaps when I was riding, but my trainer convinced me to switch to breeches. I think they improve my riding, but maybe that's just me...


----------



## horse_luver4e

Oh wow, I feel like a *******!  I ride in shorts most of the time!  lol english, western, and bareback. Just becuase it's been so hot.


----------



## sempre_cantando

what are breeches? sorry for sounding stupid. Are they like jodphurs? Made of lycra and kinda like leggings... not exactly the same as leggings but similar.


----------



## claireauriga

Google suggests that there's no difference in fabric, just that breeches end beneath the knee and must be warn with tall boots.


----------



## Frog

I wear jods and half chaps when training, then breeches and top boots at shows.


----------



## Gillian

I'm a jeans and half chaps kind of girl. I don't do a whole lot of showing right now anyways, but they're the most comfortable to me.
:]


----------



## iheartcloudnine

It depends for me. I find breeches/jodphurs/etc. costly and I personally don't need them to ride, nor do I show.

So sometimes I will ride in shorts, sometimes jeans, and sometimes breeches. One thing I feel naked without, though, is my half chaps! I absolutely love them, no matter what, lol.

Some random pictures for the heck of it xD

Riding in shorts...









Hehe, it's meh favorite thing. Why be so hot when you can just ride in shorts?![/url]


----------



## horse_luver4e

^^^I totally agree! lol I do the same thing!


----------



## brogan

for the most part i ride in jeans-- but they are a soft stretch jean that are extremely comfortable to ride in 

personally i have never noticed a difference in wear in the saddle from using jeans-- but then again i switch back and forth from leather to synthetic (more so synthetic) constantly


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Oh my gosh ... shorts? I could never do it! I tried riding in capris today and it hurt badly.


----------



## claireauriga

Surely it must hurt your legs, riding in shorts? I don't know whether to be amused or confused that so many people across the pond do what I've always been told is such a huge no-no - jeans or shorts. I've been warned against both many a time!

Maybe us Brits have less tough skin. And maybe it's because it rains so much over here xD


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

i always where my jodhs and half chaps....they are so comfortable!


----------



## shona&Fizzi

Never worn jeans to ride cant help you there 

I where jodphurs n ive got 1 pair of breeches.
i like jodphurs better =] More comfy n strechy n stuff.
They do cheap jodphurs in britian from decafalon 


xx


----------



## EnglishGuy

I ride in breeches when I'm riding english in the arena 99% of the time. Rarely I ride in jeans while doing english, but thats only when I'm not planning on riding but end up getting asked to. I never wear jeans to jump because mine have no real grip on the saddle like knee-patch breeches do.

On trails and western I wear jeans.


----------



## PasDeCheval

I really enjoy riding in my breeches. i'll only ride in jeans if i forgot my breeches or their in the wash or something like that but i really do not enjoy riding in jeans!
PasDeCheval


----------



## JillyBean

I used to ride in jeans for my once a week lessons, but once I got a horse and was riding anywhere from 3-6 times a week, the rub marks came on full force!! Lol. Whoever said that the inner seam on jeans causes rubs was right. They do, and they hurt, Plus, with the sloppy leg, skin can get pinched between the leathers and the saddle. Ouch! Half chaps fix that problem more than breeches do, but then again, I won't wear half chaps with jeans, so they go hand in hand! Another thing is that jeans are slippery on leather and when you get a good pair of knee patch or full seat breeches, you are IN the saddle for good. No sliding or slipping whatsoever. Breeches are a life saver. :lol:

I also forgot to add that denim doesn't stretch nearly as much as the material they use for breeches, so with breeches you have a lot more mobility. Ok, I'm done now. I sound like a saleswoman. haha


----------



## KiwiRyder

Jeans and chaps riding at home, lessons or shows I wear jodphurs/breeches. I am all about being able to jump off my horse & have to go some where if I need to. I think my legs look like chicken legs in jodphurs so not a fan of being caught in them off guard hehe


----------



## lizzie_magic

I never ride in jodphurs unless at a show, i hate them.


----------



## jazzyrider

for me it depends on a number of things. since it has warmed up now and ive been doing a lot of bareback/riding in halter type stuff and i just wear whatever im wearing that day. whether its shorts or cargos it doesnt bother me. i like wearing shorts and riding bareback because you feel the horse so much more. i like the feeling of their coats 

in winter i wear long pants but i dont discriminate between jeans and jods. once again it comes more down to what i feel like wearing on the day. i do find jods more comfortable on so many levels but im pretty comfy in my jeans too


----------



## TwendeHaraka

I almost always wear jeans and half-chaps.
I pretty much started in an atmosphere of all Western riders, and still am [my trainer rides cutting horses and my other one rides Western pleasure and some English]. I never really was exposed to wearing breeches while riding, so I always rode in jeans. I actually never even thought of it until two years ago or so.


----------



## ponypal

I wear jodphers too! I dont show but the feel when riding is nice. Jeans sometimes hurt. Breeches and jodphers let me stretch more


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

i wear sticky bums everytime i ride.. and gaiters.. irts easier for me to give aids so i dont have to put much pressure on my leg.. my gaiters also support my ankles and knee..

in shows i just wear better ones haha


----------



## my2geldings

It depends. Usually I wear jeans and half chaps, sometimes I wear breeches and my half chaps. It just depends. On the odd occasion, I'll wear whatever it is I came from work with.


----------



## appylover31803

I almost always ride in breeches and tall boots.

I have on the rare occasion ridden in jeans, but it's just not as comfy.


----------



## missy06

I'm a breeches kind of girl. They're just comfier, and I find that unless you have specific riding jeans, the seam of regular jeans can really hurt your bum and other areas.

I've been riding in too-big breeches for the summer (**** you eBay!) but just got two new (to me, anyway) pairs in the right size-yay. Just in time for it to get too cold and have to transition back to the too-big ones with thermals underneath :razz:


----------



## Cheval

At home I'll wear a funky pair of breeches or my jeans (luckily I usually wear skinnies..so it's a lot easier). At shows breeches are a "must".


----------



## mkl039

*Breeches.. or not?*

*I have but then I've also worn skinny jeans, they worked nice too.*

*I don't wear the tall boots, I just wear my paddock boots. *


----------



## amandaandeggo

i wear breaches cause they give me better grip


----------



## Painted Ride

i also wear thicker tights from wal mart....lasts a long time cooler and works both english and western. but thats just me. i have riding pants but i only show in them. thoes suckers are TIGHT....so much easier to slip on the leggins.....jmo


----------



## Jenny LH

*Jodhpurs*

I wear jodhpurs as well, i don't find breeches very comfortable i don't know why. 

Jenny


----------



## VanillaBean

I LOVE my breeches!!! Jeans pinch in the saddle...


----------



## highlander

jodphurs here, i wear them just to the yard here because their warmer than jeans and don't hold the water. i have 5 pairs now, i do ride in jeans but only on beach rides as i won't be spending hours in the saddle and they give the grip bareback


----------



## SkylarkandWinnie

it depends.

usually I wear whatever I happen to be wearing. Most of the time thats Jeans but recently its been Pj bottoms and sweatpants! haha.

In the summer I will ride in shorts on the odd occasion, but I don't tend to wear shorts alot as it is.

The only time i will wear breaches is when I'm at a show or forced against my own will, I hate them!


----------



## kchfuller

i rub really bad when i wear jeans so i have come to a great resolution:

when riding western: jeans

when riding english:breeches and half chaps


----------



## Loosewolf

I'm on the larger side, so heavier sweat pants work for general riding/training.
I have considered "riding Jeans" but, the prices for specialized jeans, breeches etc seem extreme for the dirt and beating they will take. I obviously don't compete, though..


----------



## Stilton

I wear jodhpurs. I've worn jeans once, but i don't find them comfortable to ride in.


----------



## my2geldings

Normally no but it depends on what the rest of the day is like and what I was doing prior to going out to ride


----------



## AKPaintLover

I used to always wear jeans in the summer, and sweats& snowpants in the winter. My winter attire has not changed, but I have been coming around to breeches in the summer. I simply happened because, at shows, I would take off my boots and put on comfy shoes, but not take off my breeches because they are so comfy..I am thinking I will be ordering some cute training breeches in the spring for practice.


----------



## TaMMa89

I wear snug jeans. Them are solid and the denim is rough enough so it helps me to keep the balance.

With jeans, in the summertime I wear rubber riding boots and in the wintertime half chaps with safety shoes.


----------



## Jehanzeb

I wear jodhpurs before that I use to wear track suit trousers...yes! because I didn't have jodhpurs then.

As far as jeans is concern my trainer and the equestrian centre people advised not to wear jeans so I didn't.

I don't know much difference between the two (while riding as I never tried jeans while riding) however I would say jodhpurs are much more flexible and easy when riding (atleast I found that).

Regards

Jehanzeb


----------



## Equuestriaan

My favorite combinations are tall boots + breeches and jodhs + half chaps. I also have worn jodhs + full chaps, shorts + full chaps, and jeans + half chaps, but I don't like those options as much.


----------



## kickshaw

i'm a jeans chick ;-)


----------



## bnwalker2

I've never worn anything but jeans while riding!


----------



## RoostersMom

I'm a breeches, paddock boots and half-chaps kinda gal unless I'm showing. Then it's breeches and boots.


----------

